# Infamous stalling issue, MAF ECU code



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

My 95 altima has had a stalling issue for a few months now, it only happens when im going below like 15 mph or idle.

The Service engine light is on and the codes it is giving are:
DTC 12: MAF
DTC 34: Knock sensor

I have gone thru the service manual for the MAF and everything seems perfect there electrically... i have looked at MAF and cleaned (using the MAF spray cleaner). It looks perfectly clean even before i sprayed it.

I tried using another used MAF, but this didnt help the problem.

It seems like A TON of 93-97 Altima owners have had this stalling issue and many fix it by replacing the distributor.. i have looked at my dist. and there is no sign of oil.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check for any cracked or loose vacuum hoses. Also check the engine grounds and battery cables. What was the voltage at the MAF sensor connector with the key on? 
Try unplugging the MAF connector with the car running to see if it runs better, worse or no change. Try these things and let me know.

Troy


----------



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Troy

The car is currently down, im waiting for a new alternator to arrive due to my stock one not handeling my sound system. The car has had this issue way before i even tried to put the system by the way.

I have been messing w/ batteries for the past 3 weeks cuz of the system so everything is fine there. As for engine grounds i have looked at them and they seem fine, do u want me to check them for voltage or anything. From what i remember if i unplug the MAF sensor connector when the car is running it shuts off. The voltage to the MAF w/ the key on was the battery voltage.. when the battery was good it was like 12.8.. around there.

I have a strong feeling it will be something to do w/ vacuum lines. I will check those tomorow or wednesday but wont be able to run the car till probably friday. Also, could the EGR valve have something to do with it or would that give a separate code?

Thanks a lot for the response


----------



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

oh and when i install the new alt. i will be doing the 3 big wire setup: http://forum.sounddomain.com/forum/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=007801;p=


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The EGR valve if stuck open could cause a rough idle as well. Many times carbon builds up in the exhaust tube and eventually causes the valve to get clogged with carbon as well. You can check the valve by trying to move the diaphragm with it running. Also you can remove the valve, after purchasing a new gasket, to check the valve and pipe. Still check the other parts and think about cleaning the throttle body as this can help with an unstable idle.

Troy


----------



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

do you think trying to seafoam it will help if theres exhaust buildup


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Possibly, but I have never used that product. Usually I use carb cleaner and a wire brush.

Troy


----------

